# Brute Forcing a website URL???



## Sazuzu (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everyone. I know it sounds illegal and all but I assure you it is not. One of my friends is wondering if it is possible to brute force a website URL. For example, the website can have (removed) . There is a randomly generated code (in this case 500). So is there a programme that will brute force its way to determine the code. Thanks.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

No can do here. Read the rules or it will be a short visit...

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Closed for the above stated reason. Since this was your first post, read the rules before posting again.


----------

